# Syncing iPad and kindle



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

This is a new problem for me.  I can sync my iPad to my Kindle but I can't sync my Kindle to my iPad.  My Kindle will tell me that I'm at the last page read.  Any ideas?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

From the Kindle home page, go to menu and choose ” sync and check for items”

Sorry if this is what you are already trying!

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep that's how I normally do it but I'm getting a message that I'm at the farthest page read.  Even though I'm actually a few chapters ahead on my iPad.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

And you are sure your ipad is synced, I presume.  If you are using an ipad 2, I presume there are numerous benefactors here who will cheerfully take that defective piece of equipment of your hands! (heh)

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I figured it out.  I had turned off the setting for annotations in the iPad app so it wasn't picking up where I had left off in my reading.  I have the iPad 1 and love it.


----------

